# Two male beagles



## djf8653 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hello I am new here this is my first post.I was reading the other post and this seems like a good spot for info.I notice some people on here have beagles or want beagles.I have two male beagles that we are looking to find new homes for.We have a total of 3 I hunt them,well I should say I have started to hunt them.The one male is a tri (2y)and the other is a lemon(1y6m).We recently had a new baby and another on the way so I have zero time to finish them and no real place to hunt other than public land(not to good for training)anyways the wife wants two to go.If anyone is interested let me know.I will try to post pictures.They live in the house in crates and are good dogs but need more training.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Good lookin dogs, what are ya asking for them?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

And welcome to the site.


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

Welcome to the site. where are you located? Are they started at all? Do you know anything about their parents? What are you asking for them? I love the looks of the tri color!


----------



## djf8653 (Jan 19, 2007)

nothing just a good home where they will be treated well can hunt which they love,and get the rest of the training they need to be great rabbit dogs.Also that they would go to someone who would stay in contact and let me know their progress.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Where are you located at??


----------



## djf8653 (Jan 19, 2007)

cleveland I do come down to millfield a lot though.Also we have decided to keep the lemon and try to find a home for the female instead as she is a real loving cudle up type beagle.The female is the one in the back


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

If you dont mind me asking , why do you come down to Millfield, Do you have family down here . I live about 3 miles from Millfield on ST.RT.685.


----------



## roughrider (Dec 22, 2006)

Is your female AKC. And How old is she?


----------



## djf8653 (Jan 19, 2007)

I have good friends down there I go down to visit and do a little huntin every chance I get


----------



## djf8653 (Jan 19, 2007)

She is nkc and she is fixed the male is not reg.They have great hunting instincts and are good at it the only trouble is that they hunt whatever they just need more training.The female is 2yr and both dogs are good natured.The female is a lover like I said she is a great hunting buddy and a couch potato at the same time


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Will you be down this way anytime soon?? I would love to have the dogs but dont think i would be able to get up there anytime soon.


----------



## djf8653 (Jan 19, 2007)

I will be coming down within the next couple of weeks,we could arrange something.They would love it down there because everytime I come down with them I let them go and they run for hours.keep in touch and I will let you know the day in a week or so.


----------



## djf8653 (Jan 19, 2007)

Found out a bit sooner if you want I can come down this weekend with the dogs just let me know before friday if possible.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

if by chance you still have the tri colored male let me know please


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Mike,Sorry But I have both Beagles now,But try www.Rabbithuntingonline.com
They had some free Beagles on there the other night , theyt were under Beagles for sale .


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

dont be sorry riverwader those are some sweet lookin beagles


----------



## djf8653 (Jan 19, 2007)

just wonderin how they are doin for you? and if everything is goin good?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey they are doing great !!!!!!! IVE had a blast with them. Weve ran prolly 12 Rabbits , And we finally took 2 last Sat. Just wanted to say thanks Again.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Great story on finding a couple of great lookin dogs a great home!

Well Done


----------

